# What CAN'T they eat- in terms of weeds, bushes, etc.



## katlovesaandw (Jun 20, 2013)

So....we are getting 2 Nigerian Dwarves this weekend. 8 wk old wethers and they are basically pets.

We live on a large city lot and are allowed to have goats.

We are trying to finish the last little bit in our yard in preparation for their arrival and nowhere can I find a good list of plants that are ok or BAD for a goat.

I want to make sure our yard is safe for them to live in.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jun 20, 2013)

The big no no plants are azaleas/rhododendron (very dangerous), rhubarb, cherry tree leaves, and ponderosa pine.   There are others that are considered toxic and can be if eaten in large quantities.  I like this site for plant info http://www.ansci.cornell.edu/plants/


----------



## Catahoula (Jun 20, 2013)

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> The big no no plants are azaleas/rhododendron (very dangerous), rhubarb, cherry tree leaves, and ponderosa pine.   There are others that are considered toxic and can be if eaten in large quantities.  I like this site for plant info http://www.ansci.cornell.edu/plants/


Ponderosa pine? My goats eat all pine tress we have up here and some are ponderosa.


----------



## Godsgrl (Jun 20, 2013)

Also, oleander and foxglove are very deadly.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jun 20, 2013)

Catahoula said:
			
		

> Pearce Pastures said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Most evergreens are fine, and mine love trimmings.  The ponderosa is noted as being more toxic to goats than other evergreens.  It can be dangerous, particularly for pregnant ruminants, causing abortions.


----------



## Catahoula (Jun 21, 2013)

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> Catahoula said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. I will pay attention to what I throw into their area. We've been doing some fire mitigation on our property and had cut down about 15 trees...some are dead but some are infested with pine beetles. They are really enjoying these pine trees.


----------



## katlovesaandw (Jun 21, 2013)

CRAP!
We have a huge cherry tree in neighbors yard but 1/2 branches are in our yard. It is HUGE, I mean HUGE....no way goats or people can get to branches.....but what about when leaves fall as we get a decent portion in our yard.

In fact we planned on putting food station lean-to under that because it gets less rain there due to large branches.......


No pine, no azalea or rhodie's in backyard. We have 2 dinosaur plants we were putting in our shady corner soon...... they are called chilean rhubarb(gunnera chilensis) because they look like it but are not a rhubarb. Now I am wondering about that.....


----------



## katlovesaandw (Jun 21, 2013)

Ok, been all over internet.....this is a sour pie cherry tree that we have.
I have read choke cherries, etc. on some sites and CHERRY trees on others..... esp. the wilted leaves because they produce cyanide.

IF this is true, goats are out. Ours drops seeds all Spring and Summer, then TONS of leaves in Fall and I cannot get out to clean them several times a day.
And it doesn't matter if we moved the pen we already installed as they were going to be given free range of yard and the leaves are everywhere.



Can someone reply SOON......we were finishing the yard and their pen today.....won't need to do that if we can't have them.


----------



## ThornyRidgeII (Jun 25, 2013)

Here is my rule of thumb.. never ever let them eat any type of wilted leaves...  I have my goats in an area that is naturally surrounded by wild cherry (prevalent throughout NE Ohio) and I have kept goats for going on 12 years now and have never had any type of poison issues with the exception of a bad reaction to azalea.  As long as your goats are fed a healthy diet consisting of good hay they will never "gorge" themselves on anything... goats are typically more of a browser..each fall I have an abundance of black walnut and wild cherry leaves come down in and around my pasture.. being goats they do go around and eat leaves here and there.  Keep your goats fed and you should not have a problem.  Something you may want to consider is if the large branches are leaning over your property/pen area you may want to consider having them cut down/out for not only your safety but that of goats.. a big storm can cause havoc to large limbs!  good luck in whatever you decide!

too add to what is considered toxic.. basically any ornamental type plant or shrub is a no no.  i.e. yew bushes, junipers, etc..  I take my goats in woods to browse wild blackberry, multiflora rose, various poison ivy within reason and other "weeds"  this is like a treat to them.. rest of time they get grass or mixed alfalfa/clover/grass hay morning and night.


----------



## katlovesaandw (Jun 25, 2013)

We ended up moving their proposed pen!
Added it to chicken pen with a gate between, etc. and I read that naturally fallen leaves are ok, but ones that wilt unnaturally are bad. 
We decided to take our chances and get the boys.

No yews or pine or junipers here. They are well fed, so we can hope!
Thanks!!


----------

